# This is my post number one thousand



## HolaATodos

Hola a todos: 
This is my post number one thousand and I would like give you a lot of thanks for all your help and support. I hope my collaboration can be helpful for someone.
Good luck for everybody.


----------



## kid funky fry

Congrats!

This is my... fifth... post...


----------



## SaritaSarang

Congrats! I wouldn't be surprsied if the admins deleted it because it has no specific purpose or question. ;-)


----------



## pubman

Congratulations HolaATodos

Keep up the good work!


----------



## HolaATodos

woau, just 995 to your first thousand
By the way, muy chula la guitarra.


----------



## HolaATodos

Thank you for all of you, again.


----------



## HolaATodos

SaritaSarang said:


> Congrats! I wouldn't be surprsied if the admins deleted it because it has no specific purpose or question. ;-)


 
I know but I'll dare.


----------



## SaritaSarang

HolaATodos said:


> I know but I'll dare.


 

Hahahahahaha, I commend you!


----------



## emm1366

Muy valiente.

Cuando cumplí mis primeros mil nadie me felicitó y no tuve el coraje de felicitarme a mí mismo (Es broma pero si sucedió conmigo).

Gracias por tus aportes y tu permanencia.


----------



## Vanda

If you were visiting our forum (PT) I wouldn't let it pass without noticing,  but then I congratulate you all anonymous foreros on your 1000 posts! Hope it counts as a celebration, ok?


----------



## blasita

¡Muchas Felicidades, HolaATodos!

A cumplir muchísmos más,

Blasita.


----------

